# Awesome Thursday Kings,Mahi,Snapper,BoBo,Trig



## TronGod

Went out Thursday later than I wanted @6:00am. We'll call launch point Bayview Park into Bayou Texar.:thumbsup: Got a couple Kings and Bonita on troll while going to the spot. Once on spot I got a Trigger and 5-10 Snapper, till I was tired of catching snapper(an old friend said it's like catching Pin fish only bigger) which is pretty accurate. Then worked my way back with a Stretch25 and only one big hit. Got to the second sand bar and nailed a nice Mahi on a duster rig. What an acrobat! He was all over the sky. Makes it way more exciting. I've got a video of the landings, still working on my action cam setup.

Video-


----------



## PompNewbie

wow Nice Mahi! I hope you didn't toss him back


----------



## oxbeast1210

sweet how do you like the adventure island?


----------



## TronGod

-The Mahi is the one fish I kept. 

- The adventure island has a big learning curve with configuration and maneuvering, but once you got your system down it's amazing.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Nice! I always go to bayview park for mahi!


----------



## DTFuqua

I like your setup. I need to get busy on my catamaran so I can have something to get me out on the water to fish. I think I'll be able to get it going without getting turned upsidedown. I really want to be able to fish the gulf side.


----------



## BlackJeep

Very nice mahi mahi. Awesome your able to launch from Bayou Texar to go out the pass and offshore. The AI must really move. I want to get one someday to do more longer range offshore trips (10 miles). One problem I see with that though is that your buddies can't make it unless they have AI's too.


----------



## TronGod

Caddy Yakker said:


> Nice! I always go to bayview park for mahi!


The Mahi are hot off of Bayview now!


----------



## TronGod

BlackJeep said:


> Very nice mahi mahi. Awesome your able to launch from Bayou Texar to go out the pass and offshore. The AI must really move. I want to get one someday to do more longer range offshore trips (10 miles). One problem I see with that though is that your buddies can't make it unless they have AI's too.


It's better than a boat.


----------



## JoeZ

TronGod said:


> The Mahi are hot off of Bayview now!



That's awesome - and sad all at once. Sad that someone from Cleveland will believe it.


----------



## TronGod

JoeZ said:


> That's awesome - and sad all at once. Sad that someone from Cleveland will believe it.


Should I feel bad now?


----------



## Ocean Master

You went from Bayou Texar to the Pass and beyond..? Why did you go so far instead of launching somehwere closer? I'm not saying you didn't but why..??


----------



## TronGod

I didn't really, its just a bunch of secret squirrel stuff about fishing spots.


----------



## Stressless

Gabe - awesome stuff. Good on ya.

Stressless


----------



## Ginzu

Nice report. Wish I wasn't sitting at work today knowing this storm system was rolling in.


----------



## below me

wow! nice fish!

man i've been thinking about getting a kayak. these videos are just egging me on. looks like you have a nice setup there. can you post a pic of your mesh fish landing contraption?


----------



## DTFuqua

*Be smart*

Don't do like me and just determine which one is the best you can afford and go for it. Find a friend with a spare and try it out first. I lost almost $300 butting with my own head when I sold it and should have known better.



below me said:


> wow! nice fish!
> 
> man i've been thinking about getting a kayak. these videos are just egging me on. looks like you have a nice setup there. can you post a pic of your mesh fish landing contraption?


----------



## TronGod

Here's the rig without all the gear. Probably not quite what you were thinking.


----------



## need2fish

Nice fish. What a cool setup. That looks like a lot of fun. How fast to you usually run in those things and can you control your troll speed pretty good?


----------



## DTFuqua

I know Hobies are expensive and with all that set up and stuff you need to get together, wouldn't a regular boat be cheaper and do as much? I have a catamaran already, once I get through restoring it to sea worthiness, and am thinking about looking for a regular boat I can put a sail rig on. I really want to be independant of th oil company for my fishing. And fun too.


----------



## PompNewbie

wow that Hobie Adventure Island is bad ass!


----------



## Caddy Yakker

DTFuqua said:


> I know Hobies are expensive and with all that set up and stuff you need to get together, wouldn't a regular boat be cheaper and do as much? I have a catamaran already, once I get through restoring it to sea worthiness, and am thinking about looking for a regular boat I can put a sail rig on. I really want to be independant of th oil company for my fishing. And fun too.


No not when you add gas and maintenance. Things constantly break and corrode. Can't launch off the beach in most boats and amount of gas to get to where the sailfish and mahi are running would add up fast.


----------



## below me

interesting setup. thanks


----------



## nathan70

I like the rocket launcher setup you have. Can I get some details on it? Looks like you could troll three rods, as long as you keep it somewhat strait. I guess when you hook up it could be a mess though.


----------



## Wilbur

Great video! You can do some cool stuff on the Adventure Island and really cover some water. I would love to try that sometime. Have you see "Yakabout" on YouTube?


----------



## TronGod

Wilbur-Yeah Yakabout has a sweet camera setup going on.
It's summertime and I want to run at least once a week.

Nathan70-The trolling setup is 1 1/4 pvc to 1 1/2 and the design is up to you, I think 1 1/4 is about the best you can do for most rod holders. Check out Stressless posts he built a sweet one also.

Need2fish-I know I got to ten plus before, but depends on the wind and direction of sail, troll, etc. You can also take as big a bite of the sail or as small as you want to control your troll speed.

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## DTFuqua

Caddy Yakker said:


> No not when you add gas and maintenance. Things constantly break and corrode. Can't launch off the beach in most boats and amount of gas to get to where the sailfish and mahi are running would add up fast.


Yes, I know about the problems with a regular boat. Thats why I'm figuring on finding something I can add a sail to and use either a trolling motor or/and oars for auxiliary power. I don't expect fuel to get drastically cheaper but in fact expect it to get more expensive and I hate having to feed the oil companies just to play or go fishing.


----------



## fishnhuntguy

Awesome!!!!!! Not trying to find out your spots but how far off of the beach are you catching snapper, Mahi, and kings. Good Luck and God bless to some one who can catch like that from the Kayak.


----------



## TronGod

Well in this case I would say you can get them anywhere from 1 to 5 miles and more at many spots off of Bayview park.:blink:


----------



## beachsceneguy

Long way from the ocean. My ai would ahve took half the day to get there.


----------



## TronGod

I'm not just trying to bump my post but I added some sweet music to the video, I'm kinda proud. I also want to know if anyone wants to fish early am tomorrow
morning. This is my answer to recession as the music says.

Thanks,
TG


----------

